
How to Develop a Sense of Scale - nickb
http://betterexplained.com/articles/how-to-develop-a-sense-of-scale/
======
mattmaroon
"Bill Gates earned over $3000 per minute [$50/second] since Microsoft was
created. Spending 5 seconds to pick $100 off the floor is literally not a good
use of his time." How does it take 5 seconds to pick a bill up off the floor?
Also, most of his money was made via stock appreciation, so it's not as if he
stops earning when he bends over to pick up a benjy.

~~~
kalid
Yeah, I threw that note in just because that type of comment is fairly
popular. But the time depends on whether he's sitting, standing, how far away
the bill is, impact of context switch, etc.

And yep, it's not like he can't pick up money and think at the same time :).

------
noonespecial
Then again, its a good argument for why "first class" on airliners is
acceptable (socially). If Bill had to sit in coach and eat that food for 16
hours, he might make a bad choice the next day that could quite literally
effect the economy.

He eats bad ham, we get vista! :)

------
Tichy
I wonder how they created pictures of earth from a million light years away?
Are those fantasy pics, or, if they rendered them via computer, did they
really have all the data for all the stars?

